# June 2009 Member Monthly Giveaway



## Jim (Jun 1, 2009)

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

Contest Starts Today and ends on June 7,2009 8PM Eastern time.

Rules:
*Read the Rules above!*
*If you made at least 4 posts in May 2009 your eligible.*

Pick a number between 1 and 500 and reply here with it.
Closest number chosen by the HAT program wins.

This months prize will be one of my custom made, top of the line components, spinnerbait.
They sort of look like these, but MUCH better. *There will be 3 winners this month!*







*And the winners are:*

LoggerheadMike 213
Henry Hefner 252
WillFishForFood 276


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 1, 2009)

i recon ill start out

213

sweet job on the baits!


----------



## ben2go (Jun 1, 2009)

I'll go second.

009 please

BTW I have a couple tin boats spinner baits and they are awsome.


----------



## Zum (Jun 1, 2009)

#6 please


----------



## G3_Guy (Jun 1, 2009)

372 for me please...


----------



## fish devil (Jun 1, 2009)

:twisted: 333 for me!!!


----------



## who pooted? (Jun 1, 2009)

420 please


----------



## Specknreds (Jun 1, 2009)

150


----------



## bassboy1 (Jun 1, 2009)

315


----------



## Henry Hefner (Jun 1, 2009)

*252*


----------



## poolie (Jun 1, 2009)

Mark me down for 464.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jun 1, 2009)

317.


----------



## russ010 (Jun 1, 2009)

169


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jun 1, 2009)

*126*


----------



## FishingCop (Jun 1, 2009)

112 --- again


----------



## jkbirocz (Jun 1, 2009)

326


----------



## nozzleman (Jun 1, 2009)

200


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jun 2, 2009)

389


----------



## ejones1961 (Jun 2, 2009)

48


----------



## slim357 (Jun 2, 2009)

123


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Jun 2, 2009)

137


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jun 3, 2009)

I'll try my old racing number 454


----------



## BLK fisher (Jun 3, 2009)

For the kids again. 414.


----------



## willfishforfood (Jun 3, 2009)

276


----------



## sccamper (Jun 3, 2009)

313


----------



## ilinimud (Jun 4, 2009)

333


----------



## Brine (Jun 5, 2009)

360


----------



## jl_rotary (Jun 6, 2009)

88 For me


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jun 7, 2009)

440


----------



## ilinimud (Jun 8, 2009)

Anybody win yet?


----------



## Jim (Jun 8, 2009)

ilinimud said:


> Anybody win yet?



I will pull the number tonight after 8PM! I have a new laptop and don't have any of my stuff on it.


----------



## ben2go (Jun 8, 2009)

Jim said:


> ilinimud said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody win yet?
> ...




Congrats on the new lappy.


----------



## Jim (Jun 8, 2009)

ben2go said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > ilinimud said:
> ...



Its a work provided laptop. :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim (Jun 8, 2009)

And the winners are:

LoggerheadMike 213
Henry Hefner 252
WillFishForFood 276

Congrats guys!


----------



## poolie (Jun 8, 2009)

Congratulations guys :beer:


----------



## FishingCop (Jun 8, 2009)

Congrat to all three of you =D>


----------



## Henry Hefner (Jun 8, 2009)

Far Out!


----------



## ben2go (Jun 8, 2009)

Congrats to all the winners. =D> 




Jim said:


> Its a work provided laptop. :mrgreen:




That's even better.


----------



## ilinimud (Jun 9, 2009)

Good guesses guys, way to go!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 9, 2009)

thanks abunch fellers. i just lost 3 spinners on hiddin tree's i cant wait to try the new'n out!


----------



## russ010 (Jun 9, 2009)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> thanks abunch fellers. i just lost 3 spinners on hiddin tree's i cant wait to try the new'n out!



Don't tell Jim that... he wants you to hang it from your rearview mirror!! :lol:


----------



## Jim (Jun 9, 2009)

russ010 said:


> Loggerhead Mike said:
> 
> 
> > thanks abunch fellers. i just lost 3 spinners on hiddin tree's i cant wait to try the new'n out!
> ...



Yes! or for survival use only! :LOL2:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 9, 2009)

> russ010 wrote:
> Loggerhead Mike wrote:
> thanks abunch fellers. i just lost 3 spinners on hiddin tree's i cant wait to try the new'n out!
> 
> ...



hmm... jim must have ordered these and scratched off the "made in china" stickers... :mrgreen: lol


----------



## Henry Hefner (Jun 9, 2009)

russ010 said:


> Loggerhead Mike said:
> 
> 
> > thanks abunch fellers. i just lost 3 spinners on hiddin tree's i cant wait to try the new'n out!
> ...



That is just what I was considering doing!


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jun 10, 2009)

Congrats to the three winners WTG


----------



## willfishforfood (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow! I've been busy coach and I check backand I'm a winner.
Thanks Steve


----------



## Andy (Jun 11, 2009)

Congrats guys!!


----------



## BLK fisher (Jun 11, 2009)

Congratulations guys. =D>


----------



## Henry Hefner (Jun 11, 2009)

Mine came in the mail today, these are some good looking baits! Thanks, Jim!


----------

